# Permanent Blinds



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

What is everybody's feeling on permanent blinds?

If somebody else has built a nice blind...Will you use it?

I know it is public property...What is being considerate?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say if they built it on public property and they don't beat you to the spot... fair game and you can use it. If they didn't want other folks to use it, it shouldn't have been built to stay or left on public property. Showing up to use the blind, you'd have no idea if they built it or not so I'd say if they want it, they better get there early enough to be the first folks in it.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Depending on the area though, it's often illegal to build a permanent blind with man made materials. I'm pretty sure that all of the waerfowl management areas require you to remove any blind that wasn't constructed of natural vegetation from the area at the end of the day.


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Just build your own portable Blind. All it takes is some PVC pipe, Drill, Zip Ties,Camo Netting and a camp chair bag. I built mine for less than 20 Bucks and it weighs less than 2 lbs. It rolls up and and fits in the Camp Chair bag that you can just throw over your shoulder. Mine has lasted for 8 years now and always works great.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HNT2LV said:


> Just build your own portable Blind. All it takes is some PVC pipe, Drill, Zip Ties,Camo Netting and a camp chair bag. I built mine for less than 20 Bucks and it weighs less than 2 lbs. It rolls up and and fits in the Camp Chair bag that you can just throw over your shoulder. Mine has lasted for 8 years now and always works great.


There were some guys who set up a little square "pop up" blind off the Farmington dike on the grassy side. If I remember right, they did pretty well on birds that would swing in on the dike from the rest pond and then circle back out away from the dike. They also had about a dozen dekes set a ways out in the water and whacked some teal that flew into their spread.


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

I march out into the open Water that is not to deep that I can sit on my Bucket. I have left the PVC long enough at the bottom that it works like stakes, push it into the mud and make a square around us. Put dekes all around and it works like a charm, Especially for Divers.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HNT2LV said:


> I march out into the open Water that is not to deep that I can sit on my Bucket. I have left the PVC long enough at the bottom that it works like stakes, push it into the mud and make a square around us. Put dekes all around and it works like a charm, Especially for Divers.


What do you use for camo?? Just a fabric of different shades of gray or something? Or do you use regular wetlands camo? I tried sitting on a bucket. Worked great until I stood up and then it would tip over on me.


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Wetlands Camo, I got mine from Sportsmans, It is kind of Mesh like, just bigger holes in it, so it lets the wind thru. The other thing you can try instead of a Bucket is if there are a couple of you going is to take some old camp chairs that come in the bag. They fold up and you can carry them over your shoulder. One guy can carry the Dekes and the Blind and the other guy can carry the chairs. We do this all of the time.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> What do you use for camo?? Just a fabric of different shades of gray or something? Or do you use regular wetlands camo? I tried sitting on a bucket. *Worked great until I stood up and then it would tip over on me*.


just drill a hole in the top of the bucket


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I was reading the proc the other night, and it says that if a blind is built on public ground, anyone can use it, first come first serve. It does list certain areas where it is illegal to build a permanent blind. See it on page 19 of the proc.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I realize the rules and that it is public property. If you know the person that built it is using it regulary...Would you get up super early and use it or would you find another spot to avoid any wierdness?

I am thinking of building a blind and wondering if it would lead to more problems than it is worth.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell me where it's at and I'll let you know if there is a problem. :wink:


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I know of several permanent blinds on Cutler, and have hunted out of a couple of them. They are pretty nice. I agree with the law that is if its on public land, first come, first serve.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

yup. first come first serve on public land.


----------



## waterdog (Sep 3, 2008)

if you watch some one hunt that spot and know there going to be there and your just trying to beat them good luck on things not getting weird hope you don't plan on having a good hunt that day some times it's just better to find your own spot for you and who ever your trying to screw.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

waterdog said:


> if you watch some one hunt that spot and know there going to be there and your just trying to beat them good luck on things not getting weird hope you don't plan on having a good hunt that day some times it's just better to find your own spot for you and who ever your trying to screw.


I dont see how its screwing someone by wanting to build a blind. I have ran into a few dog stands that would classify as a blind but never ran into the disgruntled owner of them.

This year where I hunt has seen a lot of pressure and the spots I thought were super secret arent that secret anymore but I hunt there because its close to where I live.

Public is public. Theres a reason clubs cost so much. If you are paying 30 for a license and 15 for a duck stamp vs. thousands for a club, dont expect that your honey hole is going to be in use by someone else who gets up earlier then you do.

I say build it if it will make your hunting day better but dont choose to not build it because you think you are screwing another hunter out of "our" public resources.


----------



## waterdog (Sep 3, 2008)

hey just friendly advise if you don't want things to get weird, if you like to exchange words and maybe more go right ahead and hunt some one elses blind but they aint going to make it easy on you, im just saying you would be better off hunting where there is no blind but it's your choice.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Any blind on public property is open to be used by the first one that gets to it. I belong to a private hunting club that has "dug in" blinds. These are made of wood and fill up with water, so the user has to bail the water out before they can use them. The hunters head is just above the mud line and they work very well. When the water is too deep we put sleeves around them and mud the bottom of the sleeve to help keep the water out. We bale several times during the days hunt.
Anyway, if I want to hunt a particular "box" on any one day, I have to get up early and be there before the next guy, even though I put the box in the mud in the first place! I accept that.
Also, there are other private clubs in the same area and one of them uses floating platforms for their blinds. I have hunted them too. When they airboat a dude out to hunt that particular blind, there I am with a sh...eatin grin and a cup of hot coffee in my hand. What can they say? "Well dude, our next choice is...." And off they go!
It's ok...build your blind, but make sure you clean up YOUR mess when you are through hunting! Nothing worse than poles, chicken wire and "stuff" scattered all over the marsh.
Good Hunting!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> belong to a private hunting club that has "dug in" blinds. These are made of wood and fill up with water, so the user has to bail the water out before they can use them. The hunters head is just above the mud line and they work very well. When the water is too deep we put sleeves around them and mud the bottom of the sleeve to help keep the water out. We bale several times during the days hunt.


Hey just out of curiousity, how do you guys dig those out? I constructed a small box blind out in the salt lake a couple years back, it wasnt very big, and it wasn't very deep, but I've never had more touble digging a hole in my life! So what's the best way to move mud, because a good old fashioned shovel just plain sucks!


----------

